# No Xfinity VOD on TiVo BOLT?



## rxcats (May 24, 2009)

I set up my new TiVo BOLT on Saturday and was surprised that all of my HD Digital Preferred (San Francisco) channels showed up without me having to call the Comcast line to have it paired. The CableCARD was previously paired with my Roamio and before that, a Premiere. I had to call when I went from Premiere to Roamio. The only thing that does not show up is Xfinity VOD. It doesn't even show up as an option (like Amazon and Neflix do). Hulu isn't there either, but I knew that would be an issue until Hulu updates to HTML 5. I never had a problem getting VOD with the Roamio although I almost never used it (really only tested to verify it worked). It seems many are complaining about this issue with BOLT reviews. Anyone else had experience with this issue on the BOLT specifically?


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

rxcats said:


> I set up my new TiVo BOLT on Saturday and was surprised that all of my HD Digital Preferred (San Francisco) channels showed up without me having to call the Comcast line to have it paired. The CableCARD was previously paired with my Roamio and before that, a Premiere. I had to call when I went from Premiere to Roamio. The only thing that does not show up is Xfinity VOD. It doesn't even show up as an option (like Amazon and Neflix do). Hulu isn't there either, but I knew that would be an issue until Hulu updates to HTML 5. I never had a problem getting VOD with the Roamio although I almost never used it (really only tested to verify it worked). It seems many are complaining about this issue with BOLT reviews. Anyone else had experience with this issue on the BOLT specifically?


It's there.

In my experience, usually takes a few hours or even 24hrs for the crappy app to show up. I say crappy because it only works like 50/50 for me.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rxcats said:


> I set up my new TiVo BOLT on Saturday and was surprised that all of my HD Digital Preferred (San Francisco) channels showed up *without me having to call the Comcast line to have it paired*. The CableCARD was previously paired with my Roamio and before that, a Premiere. I had to call when I went from Premiere to Roamio. The only thing that does not show up is Xfinity VOD.


Probably want to give Comcast a call to pair the CableCARD to the BOLT, to remove that as a possible cause.



krkaufman said:


> Contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation...
> 
> Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298
> 
> ...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

The VOD Comcast/Xfinity channel does not work on TiVo.
You have to go to tiVo Central, and then Find TV, Movies and Videos.
then go down the list.
On mine it is Amazon video, XFINITY On Demand, Hulu Plus, YouTube, Plex, HSN.

I did not add HSN.
I do not yet know what Plex is, but I have heard it mentioned a few times in the forums.



rxcats said:


> I set up my new TiVo BOLT on Saturday and was surprised that all of my HD Digital Preferred (San Francisco) channels showed up without me having to call the Comcast line to have it paired. The CableCARD was previously paired with my Roamio and before that, a Premiere. I had to call when I went from Premiere to Roamio. The only thing that does not show up is Xfinity VOD. It doesn't even show up as an option (like Amazon and Neflix do). Hulu isn't there either, but I knew that would be an issue until Hulu updates to HTML 5. I never had a problem getting VOD with the Roamio although I almost never used it (really only tested to verify it worked). It seems many are complaining about this issue with BOLT reviews. Anyone else had experience with this issue on the BOLT specifically?


.


----------



## rxcats (May 24, 2009)

I rebooted the TiVo BOLT again and this time the Xfinity VOD app showed up. It gives an error message that I need to call Comcast to start service, but I guess I might work after I call them. At least the app shows up now!


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

rxcats said:


> I rebooted the TiVo BOLT again and this time the Xfinity VOD app showed up. It gives an error message that I need to call Comcast to start service, but I guess I might work after I call them. At least the app shows up now!


Yeah... They need to re-pair the card to the Bolt. But the rental rates are ridiculous, video quality not as good as Netflix, free shows often have commercials you can't FF through, and often the handshake just returns an error.

It's like everything else Comcast.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have used Hulu Plus and I can see many things not available to me otherwise without extra fees over the membership, but there are commercials. Quality is excellent.
Youtube works fine.
NetFlix worked last time I tried it.
The worst are Amazon Prime (which I have been a member of for years) but they still charge me fees for the videos I select. I do not watch them tif they have fees.
The worst is Xfinity on Demand. The fees are outrageous.

So far on Hulu Plus seems to be worthwhile. for $8/month you get everything but their are commercials.
For $12/month you can skip the commercials on Hulu Plus.
Negative for Hulu is that I can not watch it when I got the Brazil each year.
But I can watch NetFlix in Brazil, If I have a USA originated acct.



solutionsetc said:


> Yeah... They need to re-pair the card to the Bolt. But the rental rates are ridiculous, video quality not as good as Netflix, free shows often have commercials you can't FF through, and often the handshake just returns an error.
> 
> It's like everything else Comcast.


----------



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

Like rxcats, I see the Xfinity VOD on the menu but when I try to launch a "free" program on VOD, I receive an error message to contact the cable company. Hopefully there is not a charge to use a cable card with Comcast to watch "free" VOD shows.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I just double checked and I can get free videos and HBO videos for free and they display OK.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

primaryforce said:


> Like rxcats, I see the Xfinity VOD on the menu but when I try to launch a "free" program on VOD, I receive an error message to contact the cable company. Hopefully there is not a charge to use a cable card with Comcast to watch "free" VOD shows.


If Video On Demand is part of your Comcast programming package, you should be able to access it via the Xfinity On Demand for TiVo app*. If you can't access XOD, you'll want to contact Comcast to make sure your CableCARD and account are properly setup. See below for contact info.

* Note that the "Blah On Demand" channels sprinkled throughout the channel guide listing on your TiVo will NOT work as a way for a TiVo user to access XOD content; you must go through the XOD4Tivo app, either directly or via a OnePass link.​
-----
Contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation...

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

I called the Comcast Tivo support number above and waited about 30 minutes to be connected. After explaining my issue, they informed me that there is a known problem with streaming of Xfinity VOD to Tivo and they are working on the problem. There was no estimate available as to when this would be resolved but they indicated they would contact me when corrected. I am located in Michigan but I don't know if this problem is only local.


----------



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

primaryforce said:


> I called the Comcast Tivo support number above and waited about 30 minutes to be connected. After explaining my issue, they informed me that there is a known problem with streaming of Xfinity VOD to Tivo and they are working on the problem. There was no estimate available as to when this would be resolved but they indicated they would contact me when corrected. I am located in Michigan but I don't know if this problem is only local.


That's just BS Comcast speak. I had the same issue with comcast VOD when setting up my Bolt. I was transferred a few times including sending me back to tivo customer support. Eventually the issue was resolved after i found a comcast rep who knew what she was doing. You need to ask for the "VOD streaming department". Once there, ask to speak to an experienced rep. Then tell the rep it's a card pairing issue. Verify all the serial numbers and what not.

My issue was fixed within a couple mins once I found the right rep. Everybody else either told me it was a known issue or wanted to send a tech out. That's just their default language when they are clueless. The variance of competent reps is outstandingly high at comcast.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine has always shown up, but the few times that I tried it, it worked less than 50% of the time. It's TiVo specific, as it would work fine on the X1 box sitting next to it.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Bigg said:


> It's TiVo specific, as it would work fine on the X1 box sitting next to it.


Your X1 communicates with Comcast over a different network than the Tivo as cablecard communication is unidirectional. The network problem is Comcast's.

Having said that, XOD is now suddenly working again on both my Bolt and Mini (no call to a CC CSR required).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rxcats said:


> I set up my new TiVo BOLT on Saturday and was surprised that all of my HD Digital Preferred (San Francisco) channels showed up without me having to call the Comcast line to have it paired.


Yeah, that's not really relevant.

My Roamio's cable card isn't paired, and I get most of the channels.. it had previously been activated on my OLED S3 long ago..

The other cable card is in my Premiere 4, and it's paired. HBO & On Demand are the only things I can think of at the moment that I don't get on the un-paired Tivo. I think there are likely more but not ones I care about.

Yeah, I should call up at some point and get it paired, but it's not that big a deal to me, I'm switching between the Tivos often anyway.


----------



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks niterider006! From your response, I called back to the Comcast CableCARD support line and spoke to a somewhat knowledgeable representative. After giving her every number on the CableCARD, she was able to send the correct signal that activated the Comcast VOD. I am now a very satisfied Tivo fan with a 4TB Bolt. Thanks again for you input. I just need to get Plex setup on my FreeNAS server and I may reserve my Fire TV only for games.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> Your X1 communicates with Comcast over a different network than the Tivo as cablecard communication is unidirectional. The network problem is Comcast's.
> 
> Having said that, XOD is now suddenly working again on both my Bolt and Mini (no call to a CC CSR required).


Yes, I understand it is a Comcast problem. My point is that VOD itself was working fine, it was the IP backchannel that TiVo uses to access XoD.


----------



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

Awesome, glad I could help.


----------



## jhf3310 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am having an issue with my Tivo Bolt where it would play a program of choice and then freeze within the first 6-10 seconds. How are you able to fix the IP backchannel that tivo uses so XOD works properly? I have 2 other Roamio's connected through Moca and have no issues on those boxes. Please help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

jhf3310 said:


> I am having an issue with my Tivo Bolt where it would play a program of choice and then freeze within the first 6-10 seconds. How are you able to fix the IP backchannel that tivo uses so XOD works properly? I have 2 other Roamio's connected through Moca and have no issues on those boxes. Please help! Thank you in advance!


I'm having the same issue is on my Bolt. XOD works fine on my Roamio & Premiere, also using a MOCA network.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becnjer (Nov 15, 2015)

So I've been having the same problems as a lot of others apparently. It all started when I purchased a new Tivo Bolt. I previously had the Tivo Premiere. The Comcast VOD worked properly on the old TiVo but when I got the new TiVo I just took that card out and put it in the new Tivo Bolt. All of the channels came in properly but the VOD wouldn't work. I would get the CableCard screen. So, after unsuccessfully taking with Comcast support, they claimed it was a Tivo problem. I chatted, then called with Tivo support who did a three-way call with Comcast support. 

At that point Comcast support made some adjustments because the card wasn't pairing properly (apparently) and I was then able to access VOD. However, I didn't let it play long enough to determine that I was actually now getting the dreaded freeze after a couple of seconds. So, I then called back Tivo who sent me back to Comcast. I was "transferred" twice which must be Comcast code for hanging up on you. I spoke with two different people who insisted it was a hardware issue. I insisted it wasn't since the card worked fine just a few days ago. So I got a ticket and a promise to call me back. Ugh. 

So I tried the 888-824-8988 number listed on a similar thread for the Roamio which is apparently advanced support for Comcast and I ended up with an American who seemed to know what my issue was. Corbin promised to call back in a few minutes after he corrected the problem. Well, he didn't have any luck apparently. He has escalated my call to their "Engineering" department who are supposed to call me back. Wasted my weekend on all this nonsense and still no resolution.


----------



## jpolous (Mar 2, 2002)

...if you can get the right person. I spent 8 hours on the phone, in chat and at the Xfinity store. Finally, they sent a tech out... but before they did.. they asked me if I wanted protection from service call charges for $5.00/mo. WTH. 

I told them NO and that I wasnt going to pay to have this tech come out. They said that it would be no charge even though it was a Tivo. 

To my surprise, the tech came out on time when he was supposed to be here. He was very friendly, but had never worked on a call with a Tivo before.

He made three phone calls and within 30 minutes, my premiums and VOD are working perfectly. I don't know who he called or what they did. But it IS possible to get it working.


----------



## Hawkmooon (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm having the same issue where VOD plays for about 3-4 seconds and then the video freezes. I searched the web and saw that other people had this issue with other types of Tivos (Roamio and Premier). Their solution was to call Comcast and make sure the "Tivo Premier" billing code was activated on their account.

I called Comcast to have them do this and they said they did....but I still can't get Xfinity On-Demand on my Bolt.

Does anyone know exactly what I need to ask Comcast to do to get VOD working?? Is there a different billing code needed for Bolt or should it be the "Tivo Premier" code.

Also, I've seen some other posts about the type of Cablecard mattering for VOD. Could that be an issue? My cablecard is 8 years old (it came out of my Tivo HD).

Thanks


----------



## Hawkmooon (Oct 1, 2006)

After another Comcast chat I was told that my cable card needed to be replaced because it was from 2008 (I had moved it from my Tivo HD). I went to my local Xfinity store, got a new card, paired it when I got home, and then my Xfinity On-Demand App started working correctly! Finally!


----------

